# curry cup update



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello there Gerhard

The Sharks lost to the Lions, Kauk game and the sharks knocked on and made lots of unforced errors. Lions scored 3 tries to sharks 3 penalties. 

The Bulls / Cheetas game is delayed due to a thunderstorm that has just started complete with hail and lightning. 

Keep well 
Bushcat


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Keep it coming!

Thanks


Bushcat said:


> Hello there Gerhard
> 
> The Sharks lost to the Lions, Kauk game and the sharks knocked on and made lots of unforced errors. Lions scored 3 tries to sharks 3 penalties.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

6 all (2 penalties each) at half time, game played in pouring rain. Bulls had a sin bin for swinging arm but Chetas couldnt take advantage. have a XXXX beer, Australian Four X, in draught. I found that that was most similar to the Beer that I was used to in SA. Will post end score Bushcat


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

63 minutes 11 / 6 to the cheetas. Bulls were on the Cheetas line and went through 9 phases, cheetas turned it over and counter atttacked, try. 

Bulls Have subed Richard Bans on, rain has stopped. 

Bushcat


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

80minutes 
Cheetas 11 - Bulls 6

Cheetas and Lions Final.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

Here a report from the game.

Vodacom Free State Cheetahs 11 - 6 Vodacom Blue Bulls


80	The final whistle goes.
76	Roets grabs a Nel pass and steps past a number of tackles for what he thinks is an amazing try, but the pass was forward.
75	Hollenbach knocks a ball just outside his 22. The Bulls can attack again, but time is running out.
64	The Bulls are blown up just short of the line for going offside in a pick and drive.
63	Demas chases down a chargedown and dots down. The tmo takes an absolute age to decide whether De Waal got there first or if it was touch in goal. In the end he decides that De Waal made sufficient contact and the try is not awarded.
49	Missed Penalty - De Waal misses badly with a penalty.
46	Missed Conversion
44	Try - The Cheetahs turn the ball over on their own goalline and try their luck down a small blindside. Vermeulen beats a handful of tackles and puts Fredericks away to score on the other side of the field.
41	De Waal restarts and his kick finds Demas in the deep. The wing finds touch on the 10-metre line.
40	The halftime whistle goes.
39	Missed Penalty - Hougaard ends up short with a long kick. The weather is as last clearing up somewhat.
37	Penalty - De Waal levels the scores once again.
34	Missed Penalty - De Waal's long-range penalty attempt is just short.
27	Penalty - Hougaard lines up another tough attempt at goal. His kick just makes it over the crossbar, but it's three points.
19	Missed Penalty - Hougaard has a chance to add another three for the visitors after the Cheetahs again fail to roll away in the tackle. He misses to the right.
12	Penalty - De Waal levels the scores.
12	Yellow Card - JP Nel is sent off for his habitual swinging arm in the tackle.
11	Missed Penalty - De Waal misses with his first shot at goal as well.
8	Penalty - Hougaard makes no mistake with his second shot at goal and the Bulls have the lead.
5	Missed Penalty - A second Bulls penalty is inside the Cheetahs 22 and this time they want the points. Hougaard misses left.
2	Van Schouwenburg is pulled down in the lineout and the Bulls have a penalty on halfway. The Bulls opt to kick for the corner.
1	Hougaard starts the match for the Bulls. His kick comes down on the 22 and De Waal boots to touch.
1	The two teams are walking out and it seems we'll have kickoff at 17:30. It is still raining and the field will be incredibly wet.
1	The delay continues with the latest news being that the delay can last up to an hour.
1	The start to the game has been delayed due to a massive rainstorm and the threat of lightning. We will keep you updated.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Now the Bulls can go and win the World Cup tomorrow!

Go boys Go

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope to stay at right time home again tomorrow to see the World Cup.
Tomorrow I have a show shooting by around 1000 spectators:embara:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

11/ 6 Bulls out. Sorry man go and try those xxxx.

have a great evening
Bushcat


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I apreciate it. 

England shouldn't have won last night. 

Tonight is going to be fun!

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The pompous French got some "jungle justice" given to them. They should never had won the All Blacks but they did thanks to the ref. I do however think that should we go to the finals (one never knows with Welsh the ref) that we stand a better chance at beating the English as the hiding we gave them weeks ago will still be fresh in their memory. They are however playing much better and Wilkinson is great, but pshycologically I feel we have the upper hand.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Vrystaaaaaaaaaaat!:darkbeer:

My missus's dad is the dominee in Bethlehem.
Everyone is going to heaven this week.

I hope for the congregation's sake that we win on Saturday otherwise the whole town is going to hell on Sunday!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Sushi and shark fin soup - again


----------

